
Renovate: Keep npm dependencies up-to-date - vvoyer
https://github.com/singapore/renovate
======
AlexanderC89
Hey @vvoyer great job! Is it a
"[https://greenkeeper.io"](https://greenkeeper.io") on premise?

Could i configure a flow similar to: Regular PR->Travis->'renovate run'->'npm
run test'->Open/update PR if tests passed ?

